# Coding/Billing Internship in NYC area



## Kvphoto

I am currently attending a Lehman College certification program for Medical Billing and Coding. I am looking to begin working in an unpaid, internship type position this fall in the NYC/Westchester area. This is primarily to gain the work experience needed later on. I would be available evenings and weekends and am able to travel to a degree. If anyone is aware of a location, hospital preferred, that may be willing to do this please let me know.
Thank you
Kristina


----------



## npusa0034

*still looking?*

Are you still looking for a position ?


----------



## Kvphoto

npusa0034 said:


> Are you still looking for a position ?



I am, are you aware of something available?


----------



## mklosin

I am also interested in an internship in the NYC area. I got certified as CPC-A in June.  I hope to hear from someone who can help. Thank you! Marta


----------



## lmorgan506@gmail.com

I am also interested in an internship in the NYC area. I would be taking the CPC exam in October  I hope to hear from someone who can help. Thank yoU Lorna


----------

